# troppi disabili



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2016)

_


 Tripadvisor , recensione del primo giugno 2016.



“Sono attualmente nella struttura e volevo dire alla direzione di questa struttura che nella vita bisogna essere leali. Spiego…ho prenotato questo viaggio per far divertire soprattutto i miei figli. Siamo arrivati e nel villaggio era presente una miriade di ragazzi disabili. Premetto non per discriminare ci mancherebbe sono persone che purtroppo la vita gli ha reso grandi sofferenze ma vi posso assicurare che per i miei figli non è un bello spettacolo vedere dalla mattina alla sera persone che soffrono su una carrozzina. Bastava che la direzione mi avvisava e avrei spostato la vacanza in altra data. Sto valutando o meno di intraprendere una via legale per eventuali risarcimenti. Grazie di tutto”. _


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2016)

Direi troppe teste di beep in giro....
Ho letto la "notizia", decisamente questa persona è un coglione.:facepalm:


----------

